# Talkative bird = happy?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

This may sound like a stupid question, seeing as some parrots won't talk.
But if you got a parrot that loves his own voice and talks, makes noises constantly does that mean he's happy?
My parrotlet chatters all the time too.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I dont know - but I have a pair of parrotlets and I swear they argue. The female usually starts to shout at him and then he shouts back they go to opposite ends of the cage - then he apologises and they start to preen each other - bonkers


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

My birds are noisyest first thing in the morning and last thing at night (their version of dawn and dusk chorus! :lol2, but also, whenever I leave or (especially) enter the room- this seems to stimulate them. So yes, I'd say it's a positive thing.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

sharpstrain said:


> I dont know - but I have a pair of parrotlets and I swear they argue. The female usually starts to shout at him and then he shouts back they go to opposite ends of the cage - then he apologises and they start to preen each other - bonkers


Aww cute! I keep thinking my parrotlet might benefit from a friend but I got her on her own and apparantly they can't be kept together a lot of the time, espcially if they arnt related or bought at the same time.
All the videos I've seen though they are really nice to each other. Yours seem a typical close pair that argues lol...are they siblings?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> My birds are noisyest first thing in the morning and last thing at night (their version of dawn and dusk chorus! :lol2, but also, whenever I leave or (especially) enter the room- this seems to stimulate them. So yes, I'd say it's a positive thing.


Our birds are like that lol. My parrotlet panics and then gives kisses when im back in the room. They greys the worst cos he screeches and barks lol. Then you come in and he says hello. Or his newest thing...bending his head down and says ready and then pops his head up and says peekaboo or peek 
Lol. I taught him that a few days ago. 

Is it normal that when an African grey is showing off he will chuck his food out, hang upside down and then do this strange loud screechy tantrum thing? He tells himself off then and then laughs.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

BlackRose said:


> Aww cute! I keep thinking my parrotlet might benefit from a friend but I got her on her own and apparantly they can't be kept together a lot of the time, espcially if they arnt related or bought at the same time.
> All the videos I've seen though they are really nice to each other. Yours seem a typical close pair that argues lol...are they siblings?


 
no they arent sibs - but they were cage mates from very early - they are very close if I take the female out of the cage the male shouts at me until I put her back in


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Generally a happy parrot will make plenty of noise, display & swing about. On the other hand, an excessive screamer (especially in Cockatoos & Macaws) will often be unhappy & will make such noise for attention or because it is the only thing to amuse themselves.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Well our grey does bang his beak on the bars, chuck his seed and then do that swingy screechy thing and that starts with a kinda growly noise for no reason.
I suppose its for attention and to amuse himself. Other than that 95% of the time he's chattering to himself and calling the cats, making kissey noises etc.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Heh! Rills shouts at the other birds when they make a lot of noise, and tells them to 'shut up'. Dunno where he gets it from...:blush:

Lexy (the Senegal) is starting to talk more now; he says 'see ya later guys' when I leave. I've never consciously taught either of them, but they pick up loads of stuff on their own.


----------

